# YS1028J initial review



## mazdarules

I picked up a new YS1028J from a Yamaha dealer yesterday. I managed to get the blower out today and clear a bit of snow with the new toy. Wow, this unit really moves a lot of snow and is very easy to operate. The blower is also very quiet and easy to maneuver. The build quality on this unit was better than the Honda I looked at and the dealer was much easier to deal with. 

I have attached a few pictures of the snow I was clearing and the new Snow blower.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

nice looking machine, too bad Yamaha doesn't sell new snowblowers south of the boarder


----------



## superedge88

detdrbuzzard said:


> nice looking machine, too bad Yamaha doesn't sell new snowblowers south of the boarder


No kidding, I would definitely entertain the idea of a yamaha blower. That 1028 is a beast, very nice!!


----------



## superedge88

mazdarules said:


> I picked up a new YS1028J from a Yamaha dealer yesterday. I managed to get the blower out today and clear a bit of snow with the new toy. Wow, this unit really moves a lot of snow and is very easy to operate. The blower is also very quiet and easy to maneuver. The build quality on this unit was better than the Honda I looked at and the dealer was much easier to deal with.
> 
> I have attached a few pictures of the snow I was clearing and the new Snow blower.


Take a video next time, or it never happend


----------



## pfn

It is a nice looking machine. Is it steerable? if so, how?


----------



## bwdbrn1

Super looking machine. Thanks for sharing your initial impressions. I looks like it sliced it's way right through that drift. A video of it in action would sure be fun to see.

Here's the web site for it.

http://www.yamaha-motor.ca/products/details.php?model=4440&group=SB&catId=92


----------



## JnC

I love my Honda but if given the choice I would have made the same decision as you. Hondas are great machines but Yamaha just takes it to the next level, good luck with it. As others said, do post a video of this beasts in action when/if you get a chance.


----------



## Freezn

Always been a fan of Yamaha. Wish they still had a dog in the fight in the US Market. Highly engineered machines for demanding high end customers.


----------

